# Trombone Concertos



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I played Rimsky Korsakov's trombone concerto in my youth, but he would seem to be the only major composer to have showcased this wonderful instrument - or am I wrong? In any case this piece would seem to be more appropriate for brass or military bands than an orchestra.

Can anyone recommend any others to seek out, even by lesser-known composers? I'm having trouble finding any.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never heard them, but I believe Milhaud wrote one or two concertos for trombone and strings.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll try to seek those out - I've liked what I've heard from Milhaud so far - thanks.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You play trombone? My brother does too (he's not on this forum though), so I have a special fondness for the instrument.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can write one if you will offer yourself as performer HO HO HO


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I used to play - it faded away after I went to uni then started work, I still have my trombone tho


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ferdinand David wrote a pretty cool trombone concertino.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There are a few more trombone concertos (or concertante works) I know about. Among them (and in addition to those already mentioned):

Derek Bourgeois - Concerto
Adam Gorb - Downtown Diversions
Frigyes Hidas - Rhapsody
Mats Larsson-Gothe - Concerto
Johan de Meij - T Bone Concerto
Richard Peaslee - Arrows of Time
György Ranki - Tales of Father Goose
Jan Sandström - Motorbike Odyssey
Gunther Schuller - Eine kleine Posaunemusik
Jeff Tyzik - Concerto
Philip Wilby - White Knucklebone Ride


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

bassClef said:


> Can anyone recommend any others to seek out, even by lesser-known composers? I'm having trouble finding any.


Here's one by the Danish composer Launy Grondahl

*



*
If you search on YouTube you'll turn up some other ones. There are more than I would have thought.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, yes! How could I have forgotten the Grondahl?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

It's not technically a trombone "concerto" but Kalevi Aho's 9th symphony features a solo trombone.


----------

